

Ask HN: Did you apply to incubators other than YC as well? Which ones? - phlux

For all of us hoping to get into S11, did you apply to other programs as well? Which ones and why/why not?
======
keiferski
No, but I probably will be in the fall (when I apply to YC.) Namely AlphaLab,
which is out of Pittsburgh.

<http://www.alphalab.org/>

------
JoshKalkbrenner
Yes. TechStars. We went to 'TechStars for a Day' in NYC and met their crew.
Gary V. is a crazy passionate mo'fo -- we received good advice/feedback from
him and David T.

------
Ryujindra
My team only applied to YC. I'm not sure how good our chances of getting in
are, because our start up is only partially software run, but I have my
fingers crossed!!!

------
showmebencarter
I applied to Jumpstart Foundry in Nashville, seems like a pretty awesome
experience similar to YC.

------
geraldbaeck
We decided to go for YC first and if they don't take us we will apply at other
incubators.

